# Paver "how to" resources?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

So I've decided to put in a seating area under a tree in the backyard....approx 10x12 oval-ish/rounded type of shape.
Considering going with pavers. I've never done a paver project before, and I've seen a ton of how to videos on YT. Like most things, there are quite a number of ways to do this. I just can't decide which way to go.

Is there a good source of info on how to install a paver "patio" somewhere online that maybe I haven't hit?


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

i have done this myself a few times, or even corrected previous. Far from a pro but I will say, go deep for your sub base, roots are the devil with pavers, they will lift anything! Get yourself deep enough, hopefully in an area with some nice drainage and level the sand, then relevel it and compact it as much as possible.

I find the poly sand that you use to fill in the gaps to be a mess and never hold up very long. If you have good spacing between pavers you can grow grass between, which I like the look of.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@cleohioturf, thanks for tip. So how deep is sufficient for a good sub-base?


----------



## swebbrrt (Jun 12, 2021)

I dug down 8" put in 6" of road base then compacted it, added 1" of sand then the pavers.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I've done interlock more than a few times. If you have any specific questions don't hesitate to hit me up.

Couple tips to save a few bucks. Try and look online at classified sites to see if you can get a deal on a used plate compactor and concrete saw. If it's the first time your doing this, the cuts and tamping takes more time than you think. Especially being the project is probably going to be spread over several days/weekends. You end up spending a lot of cash and back and forth time off of just tool rental. Buy them if you can get for cheap and sell when your done. It's like a free rental.

The worst part is digging the area out. Especially if doing by hand. Don't skip and dig shallow however. 8-10" minimum for a area without vehicle traffic. Then you can choose whether you want to use HPB gravel or screening with a 1" sand screed.

I am a fan of poly sand. Just make sure you spend the extra and get a good quality poly sand. Gator G2 is probably the best.

Also make sure you take your time choosing the stone you want to use. A few years ago I did our house with a patio and walkway using unilock brussle blocks. While there a nice stone I was never fully happy with the choice and last year changed the stone to unilock umbriano with beacon hill smooth as the border. I like it much better.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@swebbrrt, that turned out pretty awesome.
@SNOWBOB11. Thanks for offering advice. I may hit you up. I'm trying to decide on exact layout, exact size, and trying to narrow down stone color choices.
And you make a good point on buying and then selling. You're right, I would end up making multiple trips to get and return rentals.

Thanks, guys.


----------

